
Awesome Python and django related projects - flexterra
http://elweb.co/programacion/33-projects-that-make-developing-django-apps-awesome/?s=hn
======
Pewpewarrows
Good list. Nothing on there that I haven't seen or heard about before, but
it's good for people just starting out in Django.

For reference, the bible for finding stuff like this in the Django community
is: <http://djangopackages.com/>

~~~
josegonzalez
I've been keeping my eye on DjangoPackages for a while, and while I think it's
a great community resource - I am not a Django-dev so I can't comment more
than that - the UI seems haphazard at best.

------
streeter
How did django-annoying (<https://bitbucket.org/offline/django-annoying>) not
make the list? I find the stuff in django-annoying to be crucial on any Django
project I do (the render_to() and @ajax_request decorators especially).

~~~
izak30
If you like render_to, you might also like TemplateView
<http://django.me/TemplateView> Class Based Views are awesome when you get the
hang of them.

~~~
tuxcanfly
How do you add decorators to a class based view? I find this annoying:

    
    
        dashboard = login_required(DashboardView.as_view())
    

Takes the fun out of decorators for me.

~~~
izak30
<https://gist.github.com/1075119>

------
brendoncrawford
Just a little heads up for Django newcomers. Don't install Django with apt.
The official Git repo is best so you can get the latest bug fixes. If you want
a turn-key solution, use Pip.

~~~
intranation
Don't you mean the official SVN release?

[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/topics/install/#instal...](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/topics/install/#installing-
development-version)

I believe all the Git repos are just mirrors of SVN.

~~~
brendoncrawford
I prefer GIT, so I recommend GIT. I see no need to turn this into a SVN vs GIT
discussion.

~~~
intranation
I'm a Git user too, so no flaming: I just feel it's best to get source code
from the original source in case the mirror isn't up to date for whatever
reason.

~~~
brendoncrawford
The official GIT mirror found at <http://github.com/django/django/> is
automatically updated every 5 minutes.

------
oceanician
This really is quite a superb list. I just need to clone myself to find time
to try some more - perhaps a collaborator will help... with Rails, PHP, Grails
in use at the moment, one more language may just blow a socket. Thanks for
posting.

------
mattdeboard
I'm a little disappointed that he mentioned a tool he built on top of Fabric
but then didn't even mention Fabric until the final item.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
It's a list. Something has to be last. If he had left it out then it would be
cause for complaint.

------
pxlpshr
Great list, we use a lot of these.

Does anyone know if there is a project that makes it easier to white label
your app's services?

